# Above Tanygrisiau



## BobClay (Jun 11, 2021)

When I first saw this ramp leading up and through the mountain above Tanygrisiau the lower slope was in much better condition. (Decades ago.) There are a number of threads dealing with the old slate mines in this area which I've visited many times over the years. Took this pix a couple of years ago seeing the deterioration of the lower part of the ramp up to the tunnel. Years ago I went through that tunnel, to a whole series of mine workings up there. I sometimes wonder if all the mountains around Blaenau Ffestiniog haven't been hollowed out over the years.
This ramp and tunnel are viewed here from the road leading up to the dam.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2021)

Only one picture so moved to General Chit-Chat as not really a report.


----------

